# AEW Dynamite: Ho Ho Holiday bash



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603218369804500993


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope they give Hayter/Shida a lot of time because it can be🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Wonder if The Gunns might beat FTR here?


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

CM Buck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603218369804500993


Dax looking tough as hell. Instead of showing muscle he has the body hair of a gorilla.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hawk Ho Ho Hogan debut confirmed!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hawk Ho Ho Hogan debut confirmed!


Quadruple H?!!! HOLY SHIV!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’ll be the ho


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

WHERE IS MY HOLIDAY STREET FIGHT?!?!?!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I love that Tony Khan lied about making Greensboro, NC the annual spot for this event every year. I went last year and I'd make it a point to attend as long as they kept it up. However they didn't. So let's go to San Antonio again. We haven't been there in awhile.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

God I hated this show.

The booking was predictable.

How many times is that guy gonna lose? It was so obvious.

She can't wrestle.

He can't cut a promo, why did they give him a mic?

I'm so done with AEW.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Eastwood said:


> I’ll be the ho


Oh god don't let your bosses hear that. You may get fired!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Shaz Cena said:


> Oh god don't let your bosses hear that. You may get fired!


Or promoted.


----------



## BettsyUK (5 mo ago)

Would be nice to see TK actually make an effort to improve the production values with these themed dynamites.

Put up a few Xmas trees with presents by the titantron, scatter some traditional festive lights around the arena or even just on the railing around the ring. Hardly breaking the bank but just gives it a different look and feel to a normal weekly edition.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> God I hated this show.
> 
> The booking was predictable.
> 
> ...


The line AEW must walk to please you and others is too thin for them to ever make you folks happy with AEW. Do you enjoy it most other days? Is this past Wednesday on Dynamite an anomaly for you and AEW? Are you enjoying any other wrestling that gives you what you say AEW doesn’t?

Predictable wrestling can be sensible and logical. Unpredictable wrestling looks like the worst of WWF/WCW/TNA when they fell under the spell of that guy who ruined all three at various times.

Who is the guy losing so much in your comment?

Which woman can’t wrestle? It was a grudge match with Ruby out for revenge. They aren’t supposed to be wrestling like Serena Deeb. Tay Melo injured Ruby TWICE. She is credited with breaking Ruby’s hand and nose. A sloppy fight makes a lot of sense.

Who can’t cut a promo? For some reason it has to be the four lines Wheeler Yuta got to spit out. Moxley was strong as usual so Wheeler didn’t need to hit a Ricky Starksesque homer and demand attention.

If AEW isn’t your style, that’s cool. Nobody needs to watch AEW. I, myself, got back into it during the lockdown phase of the pandemic in late spring 2020.

AEW’s actual roster size is less than 150 total (115 or so men and around 35 ladies). They just don’t have the biggest names from the last twenty five years. There also isn’t an endless supply of 6’4 jacked studs or Alexa Bliss clones. More often than not AEW won’t copy what some fans feel so safe and comfortable watching after nearly twenty years of a monopoly.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Eastwood said:


> Or promoted.


Aye you right.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The line AEW must walk to please you and others is too thin for them to ever make you folks happy with AEW. Do you enjoy it most other days? Is this past Wednesday on Dynamite an anomaly for you and AEW? Are you enjoying any other wrestling that gives you what you say AEW doesn’t?
> 
> Predictable wrestling can be sensible and logical. Unpredictable wrestling looks like the worst of WWF/WCW/TNA when they fell under the spell of that guy who ruined all three at various times.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong but I think the post is supposed to be tongue in cheek.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The line AEW must walk to please you and others is too thin for them to ever make you folks happy with AEW. Do you enjoy it most other days? Is this past Wednesday on Dynamite an anomaly for you and AEW? Are you enjoying any other wrestling that gives you what you say AEW doesn’t?
> 
> Predictable wrestling can be sensible and logical. Unpredictable wrestling looks like the worst of WWF/WCW/TNA when they fell under the spell of that guy who ruined all three at various times.
> 
> ...


His taking the piss. It's a joke post. Notice he is doing it before the show aired


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The line AEW must walk to please you and others is too thin for them to ever make you folks happy with AEW. Do you enjoy it most other days? Is this past Wednesday on Dynamite an anomaly for you and AEW? Are you enjoying any other wrestling that gives you what you say AEW doesn’t?
> 
> Predictable wrestling can be sensible and logical. Unpredictable wrestling looks like the worst of WWF/WCW/TNA when they fell under the spell of that guy who ruined all three at various times.
> 
> ...


Damn somebody got worked lol


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The line AEW must walk to please you and others is too thin for them to ever make you folks happy with AEW. Do you enjoy it most other days? Is this past Wednesday on Dynamite an anomaly for you and AEW? Are you enjoying any other wrestling that gives you what you say AEW doesn’t?
> 
> Predictable wrestling can be sensible and logical. Unpredictable wrestling looks like the worst of WWF/WCW/TNA when they fell under the spell of that guy who ruined all three at various times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Crusher Blackwell said:


>


D’oh.

It was a very accurate and appropriate parody for this place. I lost all sense of time and place for a second. My response was meant for this week’s Dynamite thread. 

Next week has definitely not happened yet…unless it has and I already saw it and decided to respond to someone who also saw it. Hopefully I can keep my knee jerk reactions in the proper thread for Rampage tonight. Odds of that happening this morning are 60/40.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

Black Metal said:


> I love that Tony Khan lied about making Greensboro, NC the annual spot for this event every year. I went last year and I'd make it a point to attend as long as they kept it up. However they didn't. So let's go to San Antonio again. We haven't been there in awhile.


Same, although I'm not sure I'm willing to drop that cash to see AEW right now unless I got some really great, cheap seats. I had a lot of fun last year, but AEW isn't the same right now. 

Come to think of it, we'll never get the teased Hook vs Cody match either.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Current ticket situation for next week's Dynamite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603245915569012736


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> God I hated this show.
> 
> The booking was predictable.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it. Can't believe they did another post match brawl. Spoilt the whole festive period for me - I'll never be able to enjoy Christmas again! 








P.s. Please keep this up cracks me up every time


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Eastwood said:


> I’ll be the ho




Gotta find my Godfather outfit then. _Starts humming the GF theme_


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starks moving straight into a new feud it looks like.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604529425709613056


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Starks moving straight into a new feud it looks like.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604529425709613056


Oh I see a bad moon rising. 
Looks like the ochos on its way,


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Yes, Jericho VS Starks at Revolution please.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

CM Buck said:


> Oh I see a bad moon rising.
> Looks like the ochos on its way,


I am less worried about a Jericho feud and more worried about it lasting 9 months.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am less worried about a Jericho feud and more worried about it lasting 9 months.


*Jericho & Ricky start feuding
*They feud until Revolution, and have a great match there.
*Afterwards, Jericho disbands the JAS and stars the JJA (Jericho Juggalo Army) and brings ICP back to wrestling because it's that time of the month for Jericho to "reinvent" himself again.
*Ricky out of nowhere builds a stable. His team and the JJA have a Blood & Guts match plus another new wacky gimmick match.
*The feud continues to limp on until about July where they have a Barbed Wire Inferno match for some reason.
*Jericho wins and makes you wonder what the fuck just happened.
*Jericho then starts a feud with Takeshita and the cycle repeats.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> *Jericho & Ricky start feuding
> *They feud until Revolution, and have a great match there.
> *Afterwards, Jericho disbands the JAS and stars the JJA (Jericho Juggalo Army) and brings ICP back to wrestling because it's that time of the month for Jericho to "reinvent" himself again.
> *Ricky out of nowhere builds a stable. His team and the JJA have a Blood & Guts match plus another new wacky gimmick match.
> ...


Nah, they start with a Barbed Wire Volcano Inferno Armageddon Ragnarok Tsunami match with no build and work their way over the next 27 months up to a normal singles match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, is Ricky really going to be involved in The Nocho's silliness for the next several months?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Hawk Ho Ho Hogan debut confirmed!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ricky vs Ocho would guarantee Ricky is on TV every week for a year, so I'm okay with that. What else would he do that's higher on the card?

Just got covid though and feel like death, so I'm feeling absolutely primed to boo the Ocho if he interrupts Ricky this week

(I'll quietly be smiling if the crowd does the "OCHO" when there's a 10-count though)


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Ricky can only go downhill from here if he faces Jericho.

Jericho recently coming out of the defeat to a jobber. His stock is low as they come.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605254797141188613
Parker B could be on Dynamite tomorrow by the sounds of that tweet. Maybe they will get him out of the Trust Busters and make him MJF's muscle or something?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605254797141188613
> Parker B could be on Dynamite tomorrow by the sounds of that tweet. Maybe they will get him out of the Trust Busters and make him MJF's muscle or something?


That is not a bad spot for him. He wouldn't have to talk and he could learn psychology from MJF. Samoa Joe is another person he could pair up with. He may have some familiarity with Joe from NXT and he could be a good hoss for Wardlow to have to get through to get to Joe.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking forward to FTR and the Gunns. Should be a brilliant tag team match as you'd expect from FTR but also I like the Gunns as heels. 

Be interesting to see what Starks does next. With AEW seemingly heading towards Danielson/MJF. How does Starks get out of it. The only way out I can see is if Hobbs attacks him during his interview. Not sure why that feud happened like it did, maybe his best option is to settle that score. Think Mox should have turned on Danielson after the Regal situation, to keep both busy while Starks had a run with MJF.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They gotta find a way to stretch the Bryan/MJF feud so that the first time they meet in ring is at Revolution. That would be a fitting main event for that show.

Then Eddie Kingston next, then possibly a feud with Kenny Omega leading into Double or Nothing.

That would all keep MJF's momentum running hot going into next summer at least. Can even sprinkle some mini defenses in there against the likes of Bandido, Penta, Keith Lee, Shawn Spears (?). Then at that point get Wardlow in the main event scene.

There are plenty of good options.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

kingfunkel said:


> Looking forward to FTR and the Gunns. Should be a brilliant tag team match as you'd expect from FTR but also I like the Gunns as heels.
> 
> Be interesting to see what Starks does next. With AEW seemingly heading towards Danielson/MJF. How does Starks get out of it. The only way out I can see is if Hobbs attacks him during his interview. Not sure why that feud happened like it did, maybe his best option is to settle that score. Think Mox should have turned on Danielson after the Regal situation, to keep both busy while Starks had a run with MJF.


Jericho mentioned Starks last week, seems like that's where Starks is headed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder if TK will let this headline. There's no huge men's match so it has a chance. I guess Elite vs. DT no DQ/weapons match could also headline.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The REAL main event tomorrow night :










The return of The Boss Rick Ross, Keith best not be making any accusations. 

Booker of the Year strikes again


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> The REAL main event tomorrow night :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are meeting with Renee 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good thing DT vs The Elite is no DQ. I was really getting worried bald ref would disqualify one of the teams or count them out.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

In for Starks, MJF, and Hayter/Shida.



3venflow said:


> I wonder if TK will let this headline. There's no huge men's match so it has a chance. I guess Elite vs. DT no DQ/weapons match could also headline.
> 
> View attachment 143716


He absolutely should if his goal is to actually promote and improve that division. Can't get much bigger than this. This is a legitimate PPV match for the women. Even the poster looks hype.

A much better choice to main event than another reptitive Elite/DT spot-wankfest.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605325581272457216
Maybe he helps Kenny and the Bucks? He and Kenny teamed in the 2016 World Tag League.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605254797141188613
> Parker B could be on Dynamite tomorrow by the sounds of that tweet. Maybe they will get him out of the Trust Busters and make him MJF's muscle or something?


Parker is kinda goofy but he is a good athlete. His speed is surprising for a guy his size. I hope that he does something to distance himself from the comparisons to Brock Lesnar, since it is not doing him any favors.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> I wonder if TK will let this headline. There's no huge men's match so it has a chance. I guess Elite vs. DT no DQ/weapons match could also headline.
> 
> View attachment 143716


Hopefully!

Means I can get to bed 15-20 minutes earlier. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605325581272457216
> Maybe he helps Kenny and the Bucks? He and Kenny teamed in the 2016 World Tag League.


Who?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ho Ho Holiday bash sounds kind of sexual 🥵


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Only three matches announced so far for tonight. Wonder if there'll be any late surprises or just a couple of squash matches. If they are going to do 'cold' matches, can we have some Bandido and Takeshita on Dynamite?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Only three matches announced so far for tonight. Wonder if there'll be any late surprises or just a couple of squash matches. If they are going to do 'cold' matches, can we have some Bandido and Takeshita on Dynamite?
> 
> View attachment 143964


MJF gonna have a 20 minute early 2000s Triple H promo to start the show?  MJF vs Sting to mirror Triple H vs Ric Flair in late 2002 let's gooooo.

Am not being serious.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

How sexual does Hayter vs. Shida sound? I need the expert opinion.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> How sexual does Hayter vs. Shida sound? I need the expert opinion.


Hayter vs Shida sounds sexual 🥵


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Hobbs is the man. give him the tnt title


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> How sexual does Hayter vs. Shida sound? I need the expert opinion.


They are my top 2 in that category


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605325581272457216
> Maybe he helps Kenny and the Bucks? He and Kenny teamed in the 2016 World Tag League.


And the crowd goes mild!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ho Ho Holiday bash sounds kind of sexual 🥵
> View attachment 143918


She turned face again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601677051609874433









"I saw Baker kissing Schiavone, underneath the mistletoe last night, she didn't see me creep, thought in gaming I was deep, he thought that he'd surprise me, almost as much as Keith Lee..."


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

It's either win or go home for The Elite. All I'm saying if they lose, Omega should trade their asses.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> She turned face again
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601677051609874433
> ...


Bayley was deep 🥵


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOOK's graduation continues.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> Hobbs is the man. give him the tnt title


I was somewhat disappointed that they didn't take the opportunity at the last PPV to have Joe and Wardlow both put up their titles and Hobbs then beat Joe and walk out as double champion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FTR vs Gun Boys should be fun. Hayter vs Shida may be good. Going to skip the Bucks vs Triangle match for sure.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Only three matches announced so far for tonight. Wonder if there'll be any late surprises or just a couple of squash matches. If they are going to do 'cold' matches, can we have some Bandido and Takeshita on Dynamite?
> 
> View attachment 143964


Action Andretti not listed. I would think after the buzz of last week you'd at least advertise that we will hear from Andretti about "the biggest upset in wrestling history." If there is no follow up to that then I just don't even know what to say.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dork Triangle is getting kind of boring. Its just Neville and a couple of Rey Mysterios flipping around.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LFG


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Action Andretti not listed. I would think after the buzz of last week you'd at least advertise that we will hear from Andretti about "the biggest upset in wrestling history." If there is no follow up to that then I just don't even know what to say.


At minimum an interview, preferably in the crowd. If nothing at all, definitely another bad booking move.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Whatever happened wit that dude that turned on the dork order?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good ticket sales for tonight's show, even more than the 5,000 from last week. Hopefully the Texans are as loud as last week's great crowd.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605713472163135489


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Whatever happened wit that dude that turned on the dork order?


He did an interview with Jim Ross on Rampage. I don't really remember what he said.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Kenny Omega's next 4 matches: 
NO DQ 
Falls count Anywhere 
Vs Ospreay at WK17
Escalera de la Muerte

My dude is on a mission


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

After Kenny vs. Hagane on Dark this week, I'll have another reason to tune into Dark (Elevation) next week with this being taped tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605718596268720129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605718104322887680
Athena vs. Kiera Hogan for the ROH Women's Title and Blake Christian vs. Dralistico also taped so far. They've been cranking up the quality of pairings on the Dark shows a little bit.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Spoiler: The Elite wins today


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Spoiler: The Elite wins today


Already cringing that this is going the full 7


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 very good Dyanmites in a row. Hoping they pull off the hat trick tonight. :fingersscrossed


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Already cringing that this is going the full 7


They might try to not be predictable and have death triangle win in 6, I doubt it but the possibility is still there


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> They might try to not be predictable and have death triangle win in 6, I doubt it but the possibility is still there


I wouldn't mind that and maybe Kenny going back to singles...Also could be why he had that Dark match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danielson getting promo time?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Ricky Starks looking super straight tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Starks still has IT.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Max doesn't have a pair of pants?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cringing so hard at that guy in the hat botching the words lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Karaoke time.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, ya’ll called it. Jericho vs Starks feud


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pebble is very cocky.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

does the commentary sound a little muffled?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho found his new fresh over babyface to put over. Imagine Ricky getting a lengthy feud with Jericho?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Garcia looks like a geek with those glasses


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Jericho put Starks over? Idk but the promos will be fire.🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

So many cringey sing along geeks on camera 🤦


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice shades


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAOOOO That was gold Ricky!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my fucking god Starks


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Garcia looks like a geek with those glasses


Garcia doesn't need any glasses to make him look like a geek.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho wants all his proteges to have names ending in Y. Sammy, Danny, Ricky.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why would Ricky join a guy who just jobbed to a jobber


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m crying here this is amazing Lmfao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Crowd is hot tonight baby!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Itiswhatitis said:


> So many cringey sing along geeks on camera 🤦


it’s a great song tbh


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ahhh Ricky dropping that ether lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ricky gettin' a little M rated LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

You are jobbers on the inside
You are sharkboy personified


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im still laughing at the air fryer line LMAOOOO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Starks is golden.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Jobber Appreciation Society needs a shirt now.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Only good thing about Sammy is Tay. Garcia sucks


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Starks begging three men to perform fellatio on him.

I'm shocked...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

We were so close to a dick and it had to be ugly Ricky.

#BringBackAdamCole
#Where’sWardlow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jashole


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Y2J vs. Rock vibes. Starks is just a natural on the mic.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Action has to come out to save him, right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricky going in on the mic. He's in that high tier mic worker list.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I like this guys hat


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

...what is happening?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

IDK about this action guy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> #BringBackAdamCole


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This is where Teddy long would come out to set a tag team match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ladies in the main and HOOK in action!


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

You know you're too damn small when you make Ricky Starks look tall.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww Ricky Starks was touching himself 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

YESSSSSS! Hayter vs Shida is the main event!

I CAN GO TO BED EARLY!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andretti already in one single entrance, doing too many fucking flips. I already don't like this guy.

Just push any of the other replaceable guys like him. Okay the triple boredom match is next, gonna skip and be back in 20 minutes. Not watching this stinker.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

The ladies get the main. They deserve it on this show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Acttion Andretti just proved Starks right. it is a jobber society.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Elite really being strategic wit these timeslots lately lmaoooooo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Carry on my wayward soooon


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how the elite have to steal the top of the hour ratings to claim. They know that them in the main event kills the ratings.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Showing stupid kids in crowd is not a good sign 💀


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny GOAT needs to be careful not to injure himself before WK.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And the battle of the hammer continues...


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

SPOILERS: The Elite will win this match. You'll be amazed at my prediction skills later.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Death Triangle entrance is so cool and badass.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how the elite have to steal the top of the hour ratings to claim. They know that them in the main event kills the ratings.


Especially a promo after Starks just gave 

They better hope people stay here lol


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Here we go. Another series of zero common sense with 6 of these.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

They really pushing that Action guy he beat 4 guys and a baseball bat


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't like the fact they went 3-1 instead of 2-2 because the outcome of this match is too predictable now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Starks is getting a bit overrated, yes he has some talent but he's lower mid card at best. He's not a champion.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Same ol shit.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh dear god what is this?????????


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is there anyone who believes Being the elite is a better intro song than Wayward Son? If so then


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I am perfectly fine with a 4-1 final score.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> We were so close to a dick and it had to be ugly Ricky.
> 
> #BringBackAdamCole
> #Where’sWardlow


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

NAKAZAWA!!!!


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

I just realized that the Elite are basically the New Day


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eastwood said:


> We were so close to a dick and it had to be ugly Ricky.
> 
> #BringBackAdamCole
> #Where’sWardlow


Where is Adam Cole?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wasn’t really feeling the Ricky/Jericho segment, it was ok, crowd was a bit flat too.

Glad they went straight to The Elite’s entrance.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Taz had to stop himself from screaming, "MY BALLS"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Same ol shit.


This whole entire card is the same ole shit as last week 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

rich110991 said:


> Wasn’t really feeling the Ricky/Jericho segment, it was ok, crowd was a bit flat too.
> 
> Glad they went straight to The Elite’s entrance.


We must of not been watching the same broadcast lmao 

Crowd wasn't flat one bit


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, this match needs some breathing room. Non-stop flying spots


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Penta fixing the tree 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

The crowd is chanting "Use the tree, use the tree." This is great


----------



## Serious_frusting (Oct 25, 2011)

Can't wait for some shida action


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS JR APPEARED! That Modelo commercial sounded like Adam Page's theme 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This is utter fucking garbage.

Pure WWE shite.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christmas Tree is over. Will he get the All Elite poster?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Just re-watching Garcia's facial expressions during that opening segment, dude cracks me up 🤣


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> This is utter fucking garbage.
> 
> Pure WWE shite.


Odds on Big Show showing up as Santa?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's a tree in the ring 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kenny sweeping will def be a GIF lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Cleaner has returned!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This show has been fun so far lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny has been great in this match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL a very festive brutalizer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

This is sad to watch. Just 6 goofballs doing tricks playing with weapons.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone else desensitised to all of this?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

That ending was botched lmaooooo


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dork Triangle sucks


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> This is utter fucking garbage.
> 
> Pure WWE shite.


Even wwe doesn't look this phoney.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pac don't give a fuck...he beating them with the hammer lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

someone from japan come down and help!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Okay that match delivered.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

All the talk about predictability - I thought Death Triangle was going to win when Fenix used the hammer on Omega as well as when PAC had Omega in the submission


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

NOT THE TINSEL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Man, this match needs some breathing room. Non-stop flying spots


That's all their matches.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

lol @ whipping him with the tinsel.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Good match but The Elite carried it


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't wait for Jims review on this match LMAOOOO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cole must be back soon


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hitting with tinsel.

Can we put these 6 back in the clown car?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF is in his underwear 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super Kenny is worse than Hogan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I said this after the first match, can they already just finish match 7. get it over with.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Excalibur not even a bit concerned about The Elite. He was kind of annoyed that Death Triangle kept beating them up preventing him from throwing to MJF


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cole must be back soon


Eww that guy has tits 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Penta and PAC in full on heel mode but Fenix isn't. We need a Fenix vs Penta brother vs. brother blood feud at some point. If you're going to do a Best of 7, those two in seven gimmick matches would rule.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> MJF is in his underwear 😂


And socks.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

MJF lookin a little like Brian Cage - it’s the facial hair


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why did Pentagon try to beat on somebody with the Christmas ornament? Lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> All the talk about predictability - I thought Death Triangle was going to win when Fenix used the hammer on Omega as well as when PAC had Omega in the submission


Then I'm afraid you are a fool.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Londonlaw said:


> Anyone else desensitised to all of this?


None of this crap registers because they do it every other week. It's not just the elite, it's all over the show.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

That was some 24-7 quality shit from those 6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please let Danielson kick this pricks fucking head in and win the title.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww that guy has tits 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF is in his underwear and was talking about getting attacked from behind, that sounded kind of sexual 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DZ Crew said:


> Even wwe doesn't look this phoney.


The bucks have the worst facial expressions, Omega blows on the mic. Them three need to take acting skills.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Please let Danielson kick this pricks fucking head in and win the title.


Erm, no


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> The bucks have the worst facial expressions, Omega blows on the mic. Them three need to take acting skills.


Wrestling school too while they're at it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I just like Bayley's tits 🥵


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DZ Crew said:


> None of this crap registers because they do it every other week. It's not just the elite, it's all over the show.


They do the same repetitive crap with almost no psychology, just pretend to act like real video game characters and not real wrestlers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who thinks Danieson is a hipster.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

What race/ethnicity is this guy?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not feeling Action flippy Andretti. Just another Ricochet.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It's Bulk and Skull 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

OK, I already hate Andretti.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I cant believe Jericho picked this fuckin dork to put over and now when Starks beats Jericho it won't mean shit


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Action promos pretty well for a young guy.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Decent promo.

Naturally Jericho had to ruin it was his goofy shit just like he did Starks promo earlier.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So now he's gonna wear a mask LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cool Hand is really cute, while Daddy Magic cracks me up.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hes A Wizard!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

He did not just do the fire ball LMAOOOOO God Chris


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Menard and Angelico should come out to the Bulk and Skull theme because they look like Bulk and Skull 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Talking Smack reunion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTFY, Tony Khan.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

WrestleFAQ said:


> What race/ethnicity is this guy?


my guess is mixed, white and black parents. He has a sort of Blake Griffin look


----------



## Serious_frusting (Oct 25, 2011)

Jericho is definitely a Wizard


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Renee rockin that dress and those boots.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will Bryan get interrupted also?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

In the glory days a fireball would stop the show and we'd see a guy get carted off in an ambulance. Today, it's immediately cut to the next segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Renee's a hottie and she and Bryan hav fantastic chemistry together.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605739975932366848


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Far West Rodeo, i've been there HAHA


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Bryan sucking up to the San Antonio crowd


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Is Danielsons gimmick just "Regal fanboy"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FUCK THE BCC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More Regal mentioning? Are we sure he's gone from AEW? LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> In the glory days a fireball would stop the show and we'd see a guy get carted off in an ambulance. Today, it's immediately cut to the next segment.


Khan: Ok Kane, pour gasoline on JR and..cut to commercials


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I cant believe Jericho picked this fuckin dork to put over and now when Starks beats Jericho it won't mean shit


I had a sinking feeling that Jericho was gonna smell Starks getting over and wanna suck that dry. But first he had to put a random jobber over first so it doesn't look like he's selfish as he clings to relevancy. This action kid is just another smaller flippy guy. They're a dime a dozen in this company.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Renee's thighs are top tier.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For a guy who asked for his release, boy Regal is getting a lot of praise LOL


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Jesus, we are still talking about William Regal. It's like a guy who gets dumped and keeps trying to get her back. Tony Khan really did not like getting dumped.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rene looks good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Regal turned bryan into a hipster?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Jesus, we are still talking about William Regal. It's like a guy who gets dumped and keeps trying to get her back. Tony Khan really did not like getting dumped.


Yep, Tony Khan loves getting shit on. His secret fetish.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Shout out to Renee's legs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One match in 45 minutes. 🙄


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> One match in 45 minutes. 🙄


To be fair, everything i've enjoyed except that one match LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Renee should leave Mox for me..


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Ethan Page stating facts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please keep Big Arse far away from Bryan.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Stokley is a gem, lmao.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What did the manager say? I couldn't hear him lol


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Should have turned San Antonio into a drinking game.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He’s a great wrestler, but Bryan’s mic work and character is pretty lame


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

“You raggedy bitch.” Lol that was funny.

Ethan Page is so not over


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't know Haiti Kid was a manager.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> What did the manager say? I couldn't hear him lol


"You raggedy bitch"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This sounds like a WWE type of 'right here right now' match LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww Bryan Danielson is cutting one of his cringy Dora The Explorer promos 💀


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why does Ethan Page need a manager


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DZ Crew said:


> "You raggedy bitch"


He should have added, you look like most all of these in the crowd LOL


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> What did the manager say? I couldn't hear him lol


"You Raggity bitch" LMAO


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

MJF, Ricky Starks, and Ethan Page are the three young guys AEW should be building the company around.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS JR APPEARED 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox ain’t bleeding? It’s a miracle!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

H4L said:


> MJF, Ricky Starks, and Ethan Page are the three young guys AEW should be building the company around.


Not a bad trio.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Where is Adam Cole?


He has been out half a year with a serious concussion.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Always eat your greens


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

$300,000 battle royal. 

This was clearly taken from the AWA. I appreciate the nod.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I really like Ehan Page and normally want him to win, but he's getting his fucking head kicked in.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww Bryan Danielson is cutting one of his cringy Dora The Explorer promos 💀


As a Bryan fan who dislikes his current run/direction, this is hilarious 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Adam Page might be the only one on the planet that can make Mox look like a badass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Mox ain’t bleeding? It’s a miracle!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS JR APPEARED 😂


Eastwood said:


> He has been out half a year with a serious concussion.


Oh.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

they’ve severely compromised Bryan. He came in as a main eventer and one of their biggest stars and he’s doing these emotional, sensitive promos now. Idk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ugh, shut the fuck up, Mox.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox wrestling on Dynamite and Rampage, which will be taped after Dynamite. I wonder if he lays down for Hangman in the New Year and gets some time off.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Who is this Darius guy and why is mox fighting him


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tune in next week to find out if Moxley finally gets his vacation


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> What did the manager say? I couldn't hear him lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Mox wrestling on Dynamite and Rampage, which will be taped after Dynamite. I wonder if he lays down for Hangman in the New Year and gets some time off.


@Chelsea will lay down for Hangman.

#SheLovesHisNoodleHair


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> @Chelsea will lay down for Hangman.
> 
> #SheLovesHisNoodleHair


#HePutsHerToSleep 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@TeamFlareZakk Mox was bouncing up and down during that promo like Bayley.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


HAHAHA LOVE IT


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> #HePutsHerToSleep 😆


Same 

Fuck cowboy shit.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> @Chelsea will lay down for Hangman.
> 
> #SheLovesHisNoodleHair


They don't call him HANGman for nothing. Something hanging alright.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck Samoa Joe to the moon and back, SHOW US WARDLOW IN DEM JEANS


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why was I just waiting for Joe to scream OOH WENDYYYY during that promo.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This may be the most talky hour of Dynamite ever. Elite vs DT went 13:41 and we're 53:00 in.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm glad JOE is still active wrestler!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hook needs to fix that patchy chest hair.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> This may be the most talky hour of Dynamite ever. Elite vs DT went 13:41 and we're 53:00 in.


It's one of the better one's ive seen. Here comes HOOK!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck me Hook looks so, so cringe. He's literally pouting.

If One Direction still existed they'd be bringing him in as an honorary member. He's the opposite of cool.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hook vs some jobber.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

HOOK


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hook is better than most all the young guys in AEW. Instead of getting guys like Andretti just get more guys like Hook.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Can’t stand Lee Moriarty


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Pill


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that's good shit. That's how you put over a young guy. 

Now we go to Jungle Boy..oh boy. I enjoyed Big Bill trashing Jungle Boy lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How can HOOK beat a Transformer?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOOK and Jungle Boy repping the Zoomer gen.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

"Barely a moment to breathe" 

Excalibur aint lying, lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

What I see









What she sees


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Those cunts beating up Jackie boy


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

This has been a fast paced, character-driven, sports entertainment-focused show.

I like it. I like it a lot. So much better than long matches.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

At least the people I'm most bored of aka Moxley and Hangman aren't ruining other programs for me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Fuck me Hook looks so, so cringe. He's literally pouting.
> 
> If One Direction still existed they'd be bringing him in as an honorary member. He's the opposite of cool.


He's not perfect but i'll take Hook easily over all the flippy guys in AEW.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

God damn im 10 years older than some of these wrestlers. I feel old


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> This has been a fast paced, character-driven, sports entertainment-focused show.
> 
> I like it. I like it a lot. So much better than long matches.


Agreed. Short to the point.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

DRose1994 said:


> they’ve severely compromised Bryan. He came in as a main eventer and one of their biggest stars and he’s doing these emotional, sensitive promos now. Idk


They didn't realize that his underdog character and character work drew in WWE. No one gives a fuck about his ROH poor mans Dean Malenko ass kicker gimmick


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mox have a nose bleed???


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Excalibur saying "Barely a moment to breathe" sounds like all The young buck's matches. and kind sexual too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Big Pill


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That was awesome!! Took out the trash. That would be a great way to write off Jungle Boy into a new gimmick LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Weird. Moxley looks like he lost weight in a couple weeks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 144044


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I wish I was that dumpster.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur said "barely a moment to breath" that sounded kind of sexual 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> They didn't realize that his underdog character and character work drew in WWE. No one gives a fuck about his ROH poor mans Dean Malenko ass kicker gimmick


when he was doing the ass kicker stuff and was featured a year ago, I think it was solid and getting over. He was featured and we hadn’t seen him middled. This I love William regal gimmick or whatever the fuck is exhausting


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I wish I was that dumpster.


Dumpsters are popular to get head in NY


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @TeamFlareZakk Mox was bouncing up and down during that promo like Bayley.


Not at all like Bayley 🙄 

Bayley bounces like this 🥵


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley vs Epico 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Blood? Miracle


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

we want rick ross


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox attacking the knee Darius fucked up in a car crash. Mox could be a great full blown heel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Moxley supposed to be a heel now?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This match is boring! And its not Moxley's fault, the worthless jobber hes fighting is bringing him down.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> No Blood? Miracle


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Those stomps looked very snug.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Predicting Dante eliminates Mox from the battle royal.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 144045


You son of a 

_banned_


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Surprised the AEW women title match is main eventing the show


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Jamie Hayter dressed like Dakota Kai? 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it too much to ask that Mox stop stealing Danielson's moveset as much as he does?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That slap boxing shit is so dumb


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> You son of a
> 
> _banned_


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hobbs had adult teeth as a 3 year old.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> You son of a
> 
> _banned_


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Fucking Hobbs Promo!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

The Book of Hobbs is available for check out via the Librarians, Leva Bates and Peter Avalon.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FTR's theme sounds like clown music 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTR.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Was that girl really losing her mind over FTR? Lmfao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hobbs as a child


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hobbs story is such a face story. Pus him huge, TK.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Eastwood said:


> Hobbs had adult teeth as a 3 year old.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

The Briscoes are on Dynamite! Fuck you Warner Brothers.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Now would be the time to give The Gunn Club a big win to solidify them as a credible tag team, and not just a pair of jabronies.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If FTR lose this, you'd have to think they haven't committed to a new contract yet. That or they do the losing streak storyline leading to a 2023 revival (with Punk?).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Now would be the time to give The Gunn Club a big win to solidify them as a credible tag team, and not just a pair of jabronies.


Yep, they need a solid win here.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> If FTR lose this, you'd have to think they haven't committed to a new contract yet. That or they do the losing streak storyline leading to a 2023 revival *(with Punk?).*


ewwww, no


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> If FTR lose this, you'd have to think they haven't committed to a new contract yet. That or they do the losing streak storyline leading to a 2023 revival (with Punk?).


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hobbs as a child


That's Seth Rollins 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

All these Briscoes mentions are frustrating because they would add so much to AEW.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Dax Hardwood dressed like Stone Cuck? 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA at the HBK reference with the sweet chin music


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid match!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Cash Wheeler has really become the Marty Jannetty of FTR. The jelly belly bald guy who wants to blow Bret Hart has completely eclipsed him.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

THE GUNNS WIN!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

FTR to WWE confirmed 

LMAO Legit buried


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, one wants to be Bret Hart and the other one wants to be HBK.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Match, Right Booking Move!! Good shit!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The losing continues


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA the rap by Dutt! LOL


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Sonjay Dutt is the best rapper in AEW.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

ACCUSATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ROZAY


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnit, i have to see Rampage now with this tag match of Acclaimed vs JJ and Lethal


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RICK ROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

2nd hour looks worse than the 1st.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Errrrrday I’m hustlin’


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ross wearing that new jacket. Just took it out of the plastic.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

This fat rapper's got a chain around his neck worth more than me and my extended family's entire combined net worth. The world isn't fair.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

F bomb 

Wooooo


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Did he just say “you’re a big motherfucker” ?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

You a big mother fucker


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Turner asleep at the wheel, lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TBS wasn't ready for that F bomb lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He cussed on national TV!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ross with that language lol. Where is Swerve?


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Mother fucker lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Send Swerve out before Rick Ross loses the TV deal


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They didn't even sensor that shit 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

These guys are amateurs


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Swerve another good talent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

BOO. Fuck this and fuck this guy. Doesn’t fit here and is terrible. Kid looks green


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

You have to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why wouldn't he turn around when he said that lmaooo


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Who the fuck is this guy ?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

When you order Brock Lesnar off WISH 

LMAOOO This is soooo bad and then he gets wrecked! 

Oh my god


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

is this AEW's version of Rodney Macks white boy challenge?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There's a lot of ECHO and background crowd noise!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They paid Rick Ross to do THIS. looool


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Shut the fuck up Rick Ross you fat stupid fuck.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Is that Tom MacDonald?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Masterclass in promos right here.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Meth boys!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

When you order Bork Laser from Wish.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is turning into an embarrassing segment with the jump attacks


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This guy looks boring as fuck.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I thought that was Pagano from AAA at first. But it's some guy I don't know.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Yawn.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rick Ross is goofy as hell


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This is awkward, taking a long time, and the fans are not into it (and rightfully so)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I watch a lot of wrestling but don't recognize the tattoed guy. Is he a wrestler? He has the look.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this is the greatest segment AEW's ever had. 

Rick Ross just sayin random shit narrating it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Swerve and Lee didn't even last long as a tag team LMFAO


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Bryan Alvarez is right...Keith Lee is a geek


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

La Parka said:


> this is the greatest segment AEW's ever had.
> 
> Rick Ross just sayin random shit narrating it.


A FUCKING CINDERBLOCK!? LMAOO


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

This segment is painful to watch at this point... worst beat down I've seen tonight.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Rick Ross have over did his welcomed 

AEW so is awful sometimes man lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A cinberblock to the chest....got damn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> this is the greatest segment AEW's ever had.
> 
> Rick Ross just sayin random shit narrating it.


I agree. He's all calm and shit while Lee is getting killed. We need more of this.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That was a clusterfuck of a segment, but that ending was badass.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I have no idea what happened and I don't care either, but Shrekspeare getting his ass kicked is good.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> When you order Bork Laser from Wish.


Perfect to impress your girl in bed


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Swerve, Parker, and tattoo-guy will be in the trios division soon. They will need more teams to challenge Elite for that belt


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Rick Ross saying random shit made me feel like I was on shrooms or some shit.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Rick Ross just pulled a DJ Khaled. Got paid to yell random stuff


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree. He's all calm and shit while Lee is getting killed. We need more of this.


"Mayback music" as Swerve crashes into Lee


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I have no idea what happened and I don't care either, but Shrekspeare getting his ass kicked is good.


Yeah Keith as a solo face again...meh.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Your beatdown has just been remixed by Rick Ross. Maaaaaybach music


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THEY KILLED SHREKSPEARE!!! YOU BASTARDS!!!!
@Chelsea


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rick Ross out there sounding like a soft spoken professor trying to explain a lesson while Keith was dying was pretty fucking funny.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

Amazing spot at the end but that segment was awful. 

A) why do AEW keep giving worse mouthpieces to people who can talk (Swerve, Ethan Page) 
B) Swerve is going to group up with two forms that looked greener than goose shit? 

Killed the entire vibe and flow of the show. Not to mention Ross dropping an F bomb. Lol. Jeez.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I actually felt a tinge of anger there with that ending. The last time I felt that was when JBL fall away slammed Hornswoggle into a cage.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Holiday Bonus Battle Royal


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Anyone could chop through that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Are those guys a tag team?

The Terrible Tattoo Brothers?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman Page officially embracing his inner geek with dork order


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony K is promoting a bunch of younger talent it seems. Starks moved to upper midcard, HOOK moving to Dynamite, Parker B getting in a new heel faction, the Gunns getting a push. Maybe something big in store for Hobbs too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Time for Hayter/Shida 🥵 🥵 🥵 🥵


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Random Bayley gif 🥵


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The two hottest women in AEW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayter and her pleasantly plump arse is coming out soon.🥵🥵🥵


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shame Jim Ross didn't call the Swerve/Lee segment, i bet his remarks would have made it even more memroable


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Hayter and her pleasantly plump arse is coming out soon.🥵🥵🥵


Yep. Here to see that ass.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope it goes 69 minutes.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hayter gonna win clean. She’s probably heading for a PPV match against Saraya


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Where is Colt Cabana? Wasn't CM Punk single handedly keeping him off AEW TV? No other reason for him not getting booked on Dynamite or Rampage in the first 8 months of 22. Come on, Tony. Let's see those 10 second cameos of him in a Dark Order shirt that defined the first 16 months his AEW career. Punk's been gone for 4 1/2 months. Why no Colt? Page and Elite said it was all Punk's fault.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

More rick ross


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Shida looking more beautiful than ever


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I believe the first women's match to headline Dynamite since the Deonna vs Mercedes disasterclass. I'm confident this will deliver.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayter being the Champ just feels so right and is THE FEEL GOOD STORY of 2022.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jay Trotter said:


> Where is Colt Cabana? Wasn't CM Punk single handedly keeping him off AEW TV? No other reason for him not getting booked on Dynamite or Rampage in the first 8 months of 22. Come on, Tony. Let's see those 10 second cameos of him in a Dark Order shirt that defined the first 16 months his AEW career. Punk's been gone for 4 1/2 months. Why no Colt? Page and Elite said it was all Punk's fault.


Shocking. There should be more outrage lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayter's ass should get its own announced weight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is a ppv worthy match.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They’re giving the women a 15+ minute match to close the show . dont think they’ve done that since Rosa vs Baker in a cage match earlier this year


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This thread sounds sexual 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Hayter's ass should get its own announced weight.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rebel is Iyo I guess, what's hilarious is NXT had Iyo as a Shiida during back when Shiida was champ 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> This thread sounds sexual 😂


It is All Erection Wrestling, after all.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Taz called her "Sheba" 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> It is All Erection Wrestling, after all.


Bayley is All Erection Wrestling 🥵


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Joe vs Wardlow, Danielson vs Ethan Page and Elite/DT falls count anywhere makes for another nice looking Dynamite next week.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That looks kind of sexual 🥵


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One is not like the others.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605757605170712576


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hayter is on pace to be a really great oomen's champ


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I feel a Thunder Rosa run in coming.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, that was really, really good. As good as Hayter vs Toni at the PPV. The women delivered in their main event slot.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Great match, but Bayley's match was better though.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I thought Excalibur was gonna say "three massive shits" just then.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

so Toni is probably Saraya's mystery partner. No wonder they got quiet about it when everyone started guessing it was Sasha Banks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Saraya


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I missed Shida. Great match.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Toni Storm, I was expecting Saraya. She and some mystery partner is supposed to wrestler Britt vs Hayter soon


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Toni is the partner?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That match and post match segment went better than I thought it would.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Saraya looks like she'd smell like the deep fryer at Captain D's.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Best AEW women's title match I ever saw. Much like MJF, Hayter is exactly what this division needs. She's just gold. This reign has the potential to be truly great just like MJF's. Second excellent main event for a Dynamite in a row. Full review tomorrow.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> So Toni is the partner?


nah, too obvious

I think it’ll be Layla Hirsh, whose return would be right around January based on her injury’s usual recovery time. A possibility is Thunder Rosa


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley is All Erection Wrestling 🥵
> 
> View attachment 144053


I hate you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AEW needs more of this. Super competent women who tear the house down. They killed it out there and the crowed loved them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid Dynamite. Good show. Thumbs Up.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Me if AEW and Hayter ever come to my part of the UK


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Crowd chants and wants Thunder Rosa. We get NXT's cum dumpster instead.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Strong show. Great balance of matches and promos/angles. Featured the right people. No Wheeler Yuta. No Dark Order.

If Tony Khan keeps this up I'll be pleased.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Damn. That's hot. New fav gif.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jedah said:


> Best AEW women's title match I ever saw. Much like MJF, Hayter is exactly what this division needs. She's just gold. This reign has the potential to be truly great just like MJF's. Second excellent main event for a Dynamite in a row. Full review tomorrow.


Hayter honestly has the two best women's matches of the year and they are both of her title matches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The aftermath of that main event showcased the women's division much better than Saraya's second promo in AEW when she rolled out a few undercard babyfaces and it felt flat. Shida, Toni and Saraya stood together looked like a real babyface force. Made me think DMD could use a third wrestling member for balance since Rebel is more of a manager.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They are just copying what Bayley is doing 😂


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Fucking killer match it's totally AJPW worthy
⭐⭐⭐⭐.75


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



What I love about this is that in making this gif you did more to censor the swearing than the network it aired on. Somehow that makes it even funnier to me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> nah, too obvious
> 
> I think it’ll be Layla Hirsh, whose return would be right around January based on her injury’s usual recovery time. A possibility is Thunder Rosa


Should be Rosa, Hirsh would be disappointing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Hayter honestly has the two best women's matches of the year and they are both of her title matches.


Agreed. As far as I'm concerned she's the ace of the division and should be treated that way. Exactly what it's needed after like a year and a half in the doldrums once Britt started to get stale during her reign.



3venflow said:


> The aftermath of that main event showcased the women's division much better than Saraya's second promo in AEW when she rolled out a few undercard babyfaces and it felt flat. Shida, Toni and Saraya stood together looked like a real babyface force. Made me think DMD could use a third wrestling member for balance since Rebel is more of a manager.


Hayter needs to turn on Britt quickly. They should fight at Revolution. Tony already missed a big opportunity by not having her dethrone Britt in the first place and giving us that pointless awful Thunder Rosa reign instead. That's very clear now.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

The XL 2 said:


> The two hottest women in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Very impactful closing shot that made the women's division feel like a big deal. Something it rarely has throughout its existence.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Jay Trotter said:


> Where is Colt Cabana? Wasn't CM Punk single handedly keeping him off AEW TV? No other reason for him not getting booked on Dynamite or Rampage in the first 8 months of 22. Come on, Tony. Let's see those 10 second cameos of him in a Dark Order shirt that defined the first 16 months his AEW career. Punk's been gone for 4 1/2 months. Why no Colt? Page and Elite said it was all Punk's fault.


He's injured. Tony Khan confirmed this on the ROH media scrum a couple weeks ago.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> They are just copying what Bayley is doing 😂


It's really a pity that clowns like you have to ruin every thread. 
You're just like Rick Ross on a mic...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I so hope that idiotic Rick Ross segment didn’t turn off to many fans.

because the main event was badass and deserved to be seen by as many fans as possible!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

.


lanceroni_66 said:


> It's really a pity that clowns like you have to ruin every thread.
> You're just like Rick Ross on a mic...


I didn’t want to be mean and say something about it. But I agree with you totally - the random, non-stop Bayley posts and gifs are just annoying. I don’t know who is finding this stuff funny and enabling that user


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> .
> 
> 
> I didn’t want to be mean and say something about it. But I agree with you totally - the random, non-stop Bayley posts and gifs are just annoying. I don’t know who is finding this stuff funny and enabling that user


"I didnt want to be mean and say something about it."

Ok then just dont say anything then. Ignored.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

redban said:


> .
> 
> 
> I didn’t want to be mean and say something about it. But I agree with you totally - the random, non-stop Bayley posts and gifs are just annoying. I don’t know who is finding this stuff funny and enabling that user


Yeah, I said something once before and he blocked me. Shocking. I suppose I should just do the same, but I try not to block. It good lord, it's absolutely awful when reading through threads.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> "I didnt want to be mean and say something about it."
> 
> Ok then just dont say anything then. Ignored.


We really wish that you would take that advice of yours and stop saying anything. Feels like months since you added anything of substance to anything on this board. Even the gifs are the same every time. It's creepy and icky along with annoying.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

...


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley is All Erection Wrestling 🥵
> 
> View attachment 144053


She has the ugliest face


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Obviously an outstanding show tonight. 

Ricky tore it up, a star is being born YET AGAIN in AEW. 1/1
Elite/Death Triangle was phenomenal, can't wait for Game 6 2/2
Danielson promo was money, wish they would have given us MJF, and not Ethan, but still quality TV. 3/3
Hook squash didn't do anything for me. 3/4
Mox/Martin is exactly the type of match that I watch Dynamite for. 4/5
FTR/Gunns part of a great FTR storyline arc. Gunns got their marquee career win. 5/6
Swerve/Ross/Lee segment. Memorable due to the Ross slip + awesome cinderblock spot. Rest was horrid. 5/7
Hayter/Shida, nuff said, perhaps the best females match in company history and more than made up for the Thunder Rosa botchfest from earlier in the year in San Antonio. 6/8

6/8 would be 7.5/10, I will lower it to 7 because I take .5 off due to getting Ethan when it should have been MJF.

7/10 Dynamite


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The show had a very attitude era type feel but in a good way. Good chaos that flowed well. That cinderblock spot looked outrageous and the women's match was fantastic and added a lot to Hayters reign early on. Joe and Hobbs segments were great, the opening promo was good. I skipped a few things like Mox against flippy Magee again and most of FTR Gunns. But overall that was a really good show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Saraya


Huge star, brah. Gonna revolutionize the women’s division.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pros

Opening segment was fun if not cheesy. Some of those lines were woof. That action kid looked really good out there and very confident on the mic for someone so young.

FTR vs gunns was solid.

Mox cut the promo of the night.

Main event was fantastic 

Jack being trashed made me laugh so hard and it needs to be a you got banned gif

Cons

God I hate face Bryan Danielson. There was no edge or great lines it was a wwe style promo. 

Darius vs Mox. This Darius kid sucks 

Jesus h christ was that moguls segment atrocious. Parker is trash, that archer Bryan cage love child is trash. I know MLW is very insular but you couldn't have worked out a deal to get tankman and iduka as the henchmen. Fuck even Doo rag Vince McMahon looks better aesthetically with swerve. Swerve will undoubtedly be the wrestler of the century if he can get this stable over with pale and inbred associated with him.

The Elite trio's. I hate Christmas street fights.

All this being said it wasn't a bad show


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Max again against a nobody... boring. 
Good Starks promo. He is awesome.
Hayter/Shida got some time which was good.
For the rest a boring show as usual.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> $300,000 battle royal.
> 
> This was clearly taken from the AWA. I appreciate the nod.


They should've done a turkey on a pole match on Thanksgiving Eve as another nod 

Wasn't a huge fan of this edition of Dynamite but tbf to them, I watched on DVR and skipped the Lee/Swerve garbage and even though I like Shida, I'm not watching that shit.

Thought Ricky was good and Mox's match did what it needed to.
Thought DT/Elite had their weakest match which was a big disappointment because I thought weapons being added would make it more fun.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

There was some entertaining parts of the show tonight. A much better format than non stop matches with diving jackasses.


----------



## -YouCantSeeMe- (25 d ago)

Starks is becoming a big star. Bro is becoming more and more confident on the microphone. Dude definitely is like a young version of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. The rest of the show was eh...That Rick Ross segment was not good at all lol


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Starks thing was entertaining. The rest of the show seemed boring.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

About time a womens match got some exposure and main evented. The build up was piss poor on this match with no reason to be invested, but the match itself was decent. It'll be nice to see Hayter against Storm again or even Saraya instead of wasting time with some of the lower and midcard talents.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I missed it (Darn). I gotta watch this Rick Ross segment from the sound of it though.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I missed it (Darn). I gotta watch this Rick Ross segment from the sound of it though.


That was such a terrible segment. The crowd did not seem like they were into it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shaz Cena said:


> That was such a terrible segment. The crowd did not seem like they were into it.


Terrible segments and promos are what make wrestling truly great.

And if anyone disagrees, I’ll whip ya like a red-setted… red-headed stepson.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Third very good Dynamite in a row. Maybe they can accrue momentum from this. Obviously Hayter/Shida was MOTN and justified their main event status. AEW'S Women division does have some quality in it, not just these two. Would love to see it grow and flourish which necessitates that they be afforded the opportunity to do so.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, I was traveling during the show but I see we all called that Starks would be goofing off with Jericho next.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

One Shed said:


> Well, I was traveling during the show but I see we all called that Starks would be goofing off with Jericho next.


The dollar store Dwanye vs the man who defeated both The Rock and Stone Cold in one night to become the undisputed champion. Sit down and eat some popcorn to that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shaz Cena said:


> The dollar store Dwanye vs the man who defeated both The Rock and Stone Cold in one night to become the undisputed champion. Sit down and eat some popcorn to that.


The popcorn might at least be good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> View attachment 143379





TeamFlareZakk said:


> They are meeting with Renee 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ho Ho Holiday bash sounds kind of sexual 🥵
> View attachment 143918





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Hayter vs Shida sounds sexual 🥵





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley was deep 🥵
> View attachment 143985





TeamFlareZakk said:


> View attachment 144008





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Dork Triangle is getting kind of boring. Its just Neville and a couple of Rey Mysterios flipping around.





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww Ricky Starks was touching himself 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> MJF is in his underwear 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww that guy has tits 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> I just like Bayley's tits 🥵
> 
> View attachment 144042





TeamFlareZakk said:


> It's Bulk and Skull 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww Bryan Danielson is cutting one of his cringy Dora The Explorer promos 💀





TeamFlareZakk said:


> A WILD SLAPNUTS JR APPEARED 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Excalibur said "barely a moment to breath" that sounded kind of sexual 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Not at all like Bayley 🙄
> 
> Bayley bounces like this 🥵
> View attachment 144046





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jon Moxley vs Epico 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is Jamie Hayter dressed like Dakota Kai? 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> FTR's theme sounds like clown music 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> That's Seth Rollins 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Random Bayley gif 🥵
> View attachment 144052


my anus has exploded and i got butt blood all over my Christmas tree reading these

yes… i only quoted 1/3rd of them - by butt could not handle more


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

I can only assume FTR are leaving. There's no other reasonable reason you'd have your best tag team by a mile lose so many times.

That and those dorks the elite winning were the worst things here.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

stevem20 said:


> I can only assume FTR are leaving. There's no other reasonable reason you'd have your best tag team by a mile lose so many times.
> 
> That and those dorks the elite winning were the worst things here.


I think their contracts are up in April, if reports are accurate and if they haven’t signed an extension (which I don’t see why they would).

Will be interesting if/when they leave. Will be at least 4 marquee guys that left because of EVP’s (in some capacity) Cody, Punk, FTR.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Thoughts on last night: 


Ricky Starks promo and shine was good. Glad they gave him time and didn’t just have him disappear off TV. Not thrilled he’s working with Jericho but at least that means he’ll be getting TV time, and thankfully the JAS vs BCC stuff is done.

Featuring Andretti was good to show it wasn’t a random one off. That being said, this might be a
Wheeler Yuta, Garcia situation. But time will tell.

Hobbs’ vignettes have been solid. Hoping they put him with someone major enough.

Who was asking for this best of 7 series again? Goodness gracious. I can’t stand either of these teams at this point. We’ve seen everything under the sun in the past 5 weeks. I genuinely can’t believe they get Brandon Cutler and Nakazawa out there at this point. Who are they for ? Just to get their friends on TV.

Didn’t stick around for the main event. I like Hayter, and Shida’s okay but I’m not sticking around for a 20 minute girls match — especially when we know who’s winning.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Great show overall, but the Swerve/Lee segment was extremely awkward, though the cinder block spot was unique. Who was the dude with Parker?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Why why why??? We get an absolute instant classic to end the show. Finally a women's match worthy of it's spot. Why the hell do we need all that messy shit after the match? Just let the match shine. They got all of 15 seconds before the scrum starts. C'mon.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Last night's show continued the good streak, for the most part.

1. The opener with Ricky Starks was the right touch. Nice to see an opening segment focused on getting one of the stars on the show over instead of a random "good" match. *However,* I am worried about him feuding with Jericho since nobody has come out of programs with him better off for it in years. This needs to go until Revolution and nothing more than that. No dragging it out more than it needs to, please.

2. The latest Elite vs. Death Triangle wankfest. Did something else. I'm tired of these matches. Whoever thought this best of seven series was a good idea need to get their heads checked.

3. Decent appearance in the clip from MJF. Keeps him in mind while also avoids saturating him.

4. Bryan Danielson promo wasn't quite right. You could tell the crowd was not into this because of Regal's departure. Regal needs to be deemphasized in the coming program with MJF. Him vs. Ethan Page should be good.

5. Nice to see Hook and that he's getting a real feud. Didn't pay much attention to Mox after.

6. I didn't pay much attention to FTR vs. Gunns. Another hot act that Tony cooled off.

7. Oh God that segment with Keith Lee and Swerve and whoever else was there. *Total disaster.* End this program before it begins, please. I said from the moment he showed up that I'd have passed on Swerve. We've seen why all year but especially last night.

8. Fortunately the main event picked up the pieces but hopefully too many people didn't tune out. Said it last night. Best AEW women's title match I ever saw. Hayter is exactly who this company needed as champion. Now she just needs to turn on Britt heading into Revolution so she can be a full babyface.

Although there are still some negatives, I'm pleased with the overall change in direction since Full Gear.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dynamite's been on a nice streak of good shows since Full Gear and this show continued that trend for the most part. The Jericho/Rick promo off was entertaining, I liked the continuation of Andretti being involved and Jericho taking him out. The Elite vs. DT was a nice spot festy brawl. The Bryan/Ethan segment did what it needed to.

The 2nd hour brought things down a bit before the main event. The FTR vs. Ass Boys match wasn't much of anything. Mox vs. Dairus was decent but forgettable. And the Swerve/Lee thing was an absolute dumpster fire (but a funny one). But then then the main event brought it back as Shida vs. Jamie was excellent.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

The spot with Andretti getting fireballed was funny, Starks was good, Swerves cinder block stomp was not so bad(the rest of the Rick Ross segment was embarrassing to watch).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605750244162957312


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I loved Hayter vs. Shida, but I don't think it was a 9.11/10 match like the voters on Cagematch (#17 match in AEW history). Hayter vs. Toni has a 7.94 rating on there and this was probably marginally better. I'd probably give it an 8.25 if we were doing decimals.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meltzer thought Hayter/Shida was a Top 4 AEW Women's match. My memory fails me, but I'm inclined to agree with him. Very pleased with that match last night.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Meltzer thought Hayter/Shida was a Top 4 AEW Women's match. My memory but I'm inclined to agree with him. Very pleased with that match last night.


I am probably missing some really good matches, but my top 4 matches are:

Hayter vs Shida
Britt vs Rosa - Lights Out
Britt vs Statlander - All Out 2021
Riho vs Deeb - Double or Nothing 2021 (Buy-In)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am probably missing some really good matches, but my top 4 matches are:
> 
> Hayter vs Shida
> Britt vs Rosa - Lights Out
> ...


Shida vs. Serena (10/27/21) was a similar level to Hayter vs. Shida in my opinion but the latter match being fresh in the mind means it's easier to remember.

Nyla vs. Riho and Shida vs. Nyla were also very good in the earlier days.

There was a match during the women's eliminator tournament in 2021 where they had a US side and Japanese side that was great too: Emi Sakura, Maki Itoh & VENY vs. Hikaru Shida, Mei Suruga & Rin Kadokura

Shida is the workhorse of AEW's women's division and hopefully she gets another reign, be it World or TBS, at some point.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Shida vs. Serena (10/27/21) was a similar level to Hayter vs. Shida in my opinion but the latter match being fresh in the mind means it's easier to remember.
> 
> Nyla vs. Riho and Shida vs. Nyla were also very good in the earlier days.
> 
> ...


Since the TBS title has an open challenge stip, putting the belt on Shida is not the worst idea. At least the matches would be good and it protects Jade by losing to someone who was AEW champion.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Shida vs. Serena (10/27/21) was a similar level to Hayter vs. Shida in my opinion but the latter match being fresh in the mind means it's easier to remember.
> 
> Nyla vs. Riho and Shida vs. Nyla were also very good in the earlier days.
> 
> ...


I really wish they would bring back that eliminator tournament with the US and Japan sides. It was a shame that the Japanese women had to wrestle in a empty warehouse because of COVID. Could you imagine doing that same thing now with AEW's relationship with TJPW and possibly Stardom? It could be really good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sweet photo of The Elite's entrance.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605750244162957312


I've watched this one almost as many times as Hit Row's fat manatee falling over the ropes last week.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

All this happened on one show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605775807326167040


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Very impactful closing shot that made the women's division feel like a big deal. Something it rarely has throughout its existence.
> 
> View attachment 144060


Yeah agree fully, that closing match and image was very memorable, it had an elevated level of credibility about it.

Also, kudos to AEW for not drawing cheap attention to the company for doing it

They just casually main evented them like it's normal, and it worked

True equality


----------



## Ordar (Apr 5, 2011)

They need to position Hayter as the star that she is. She’s the best in the division by a mile


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Shaz Cena said:


> That was such a terrible segment. The crowd did not seem like they were into it.



It was but the cinderblock spot saved it. That shit was sick.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Why are the Elite’s 2 wins at the hands of Matt Jackson? Goddamn that’s awful decision-making.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> Why are the Elite’s 2 wins at the hands of Matt Jackson? Goddamn that’s awful decision-making.


It's the bucks fault


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

starks/jericho segment was great. starks is seriously entertaining. fireball spot was dumb though. when is khan going to stand up to jericho and say no to his stupid ideas ?? bucks/omega vs death triangle same old spotfest i've seen a million times already. no one cares about the best friends.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

AEW should adopt CMLL’s match order. The first through fifth or sixth matches are ALL TRIOS matches. If someone thinks all of the matches are the same probably doesn’t watch them. They don’t even look too similar on shows where five of them are booked in a five match card in the more homogeneous world of lucha libre.

I know. I know. I know…why should you watch matches that you don’t enjoy? Well, each match has had a different structure and purpose. I understand that some fans aren’t fans of the Bucks, Omega or Death Triangle. Personal preference doesn’t supersede the matches’ internal story or the story as each match flows into the next. 

They aren’t exactly difficult stories to follow match to match either. The Elite wants to win back the titles that they never actually lost in the ring to anybody. Kenny is also getting back into ring shape after nearly a year on the sidelines rehabbing a decade of injuries. Death Triangle are either gradually going heel or eventually breaking up after they can’t agree on how they should win these matches and retain their titles.


----------

